# How old are you?



## Proms Fanatic

Simple question - I'm just interested to see what the age range of the forumites is.


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> forumites


Is that some sort of beetle???!

(I'm older than I look on forums)


----------



## Cosmos

Just turned 21 a few months ago and here in the US means I can legally drink :cheers:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

just turned 24 today. I feel ooooooooold


----------



## Cosmos

BalalaikaBoy said:


> just turned 24 today. I feel ooooooooold


Happy Birthday! :trp:


----------



## Art Rock

BalalaikaBoy said:


> just turned 24 today. I feel ooooooooold


Turned 58 in April. I feel yoooooooouuuuuuuuuung!


----------



## Dim7

BalalaikaBoy said:


> just turned 24 today.


Why did you do that? What's the point?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cosmos said:


> Just turned 21 a few months ago and here in the US means I can legally drink :cheers:


Back in my day, I could legally drink at the age of 18 here in the USA. Nowadays I have no desire to drink.


----------



## Morimur

35. I look forward to being 36. . . really, I do.


----------



## GreenMamba

I have a maturity beyond my linear years.


----------



## Taggart

BalalaikaBoy said:


> just turned 24 today. I feel ooooooooold


Happy Birthday


----------



## brotagonist

I feel decades younger than my years, but my wisdom has increased with my years.


----------



## Bix

if you go with the saying 'your as young as the person you feel' that makes me 30 yay!! otherwise I'm 34


----------



## brotagonist

Cosmos said:


> I can legally drink :cheers:


Whoopee  Alcohol is a known carcinogen, kills brain cells and will age you before your time. It is also highly addictive. Quit before you start! Cultivate an exuberant and fun-loving attitude and you can have as much fun at parties as your friends do (after a couple, they won't even know you're not drinking). In the morning, you'll feel fresh and raring to go, while they moan and lie about for the day with nasty headaches and sore guts (doesn't that tell you something about how good it is for you?).


----------



## Cosmos

Thanks for advice guys. And don't worry I don't even go hard or anything I am very light weight and will probably have maybe two drinks at max


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cosmos said:


> Thanks for advice guys. And don't worry I don't even go hard or anything I am very light weight and will probably *have maybe two drinks at max*


I always tell myself that....


----------



## Dim7

Cosmos said:


> Just turned 21 a few months ago and here in the US means I can legally drink :cheers:


I'm legally allowed to drink now, but not next year. Then after 3 years, I can drink again. My country has confusing laws...


----------



## Clayton

I like the age spread of this poll result!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I'm 27 years young.

The poll results so far are pleasantly surprising. I wasn't sure whether to expect a more youthful result because youngsters are perhaps are more used to being online or whether older people generally prefer classical music.

It's great to see both young and not as young people enjoy classical music and are willing to participate in the forums.


----------



## breakup

At 55 I asked for one candle for each year, but the cake was too small and the flame merged into one big flame, and by the time I blew them all out the center candles were burnt down and melting the plastic holders. At 60 many of the candles were in holders around the cake, so we didn't have the same problem. At 65 everyone refused to put a candle on for each year, so there was no cake with candles that year. In a few years it will be 70, and I'll try again.


----------



## Barbebleu

Live every day as if it's your last because, one day, you'll be right!!


----------



## Pugg

I turned 30 this month 


Have one from me. :cheers:


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

No whippersnappers here yet? Hmm. They must be hiding in the woodwork. Or populating a Frank Zappa thread somewhere.


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> I turned 30 this month
> 
> 
> Have one from me. :cheers:


[Belowpar]
Libiamo, libiamo ne'lieti calici
che la bellezza infiora.
E la fuggevol ora s'inebrii a voluttà
Libiam ne'dolci fremiti
che suscita l'amore,
poiché quell'ochio al core onnipotente va.
Libiamo, amore, amor fra i calici
più caldi baci avrà

[Coro] Ah! Libiam, amor, fra' calici più caldi baci avrà

[Pugg]
Tra voi tra voi saprò dividere
il tempo mio giocondo;
Tutto è follia, follia nel mondo
ciò che non è piacer
Godiam, fugace e rapido
e'il gaudio dell'amore,
e'un fior che nasce e muore,
ne più si può goder
Godiamo, c'invita, c'invita un fervido
accento lusinghier.

[Coro]
Godiamo, la tazza, la tazza e il cantico,
la notte abbella e il riso;
in questo paradiso ne scopra il nuovo dì

[Pugg] La vita è nel tripudio

[Belowpar] Quando non s'ami ancora...

[Pugg] Nol dite a chi l'ignora,

[Belowpar] E'il mio destin così...

[Tutti]
Godiamo, la tazza, la tazza e il cantico,
la notte abbella e il riso;
in questo paradiso ne scopra il nuovo dì.


----------



## Guest

I had no idea that my grandmother was quoting Jonathan Swift when she would say - to those impertinent enough to ask such a personal question - ""I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth."


----------



## Pugg

MacLeod said:


> I had no idea that my grandmother was quoting Jonathan Swift when she would say - to those impertinent enough to ask such a personal question - ""I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth."


​


----------



## Ingélou

No comment. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ArtMusic

I'm old enough to know that Baroque and Classical music are indeed some of the finer things in life. Pure and simple.


----------



## Cheyenne

I am 18 now: I got my driver's license not too long ago so I can enjoy it too!


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Old enough.
~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jeff W

31. Not too old yet and yet not too young.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cheyenne said:


> I am 18 now: I got my driver's license not too long ago so I can enjoy it too!


Oh, you like listening in the car. But doesn't the road noise take away from the experience.


----------



## arpeggio

Florestan said:


> Oh, you like listening in the car. But doesn't the road noise take away from the experience.


Not according to Cage.


----------



## Cheyenne

Florestan said:


> Oh, you like listening in the car. But doesn't the road noise take away from the experience.


Actually no I am scared it will distract me, I am a beginning driver I don't have that much confidence in my driving skills! I like my music in a quiet area yes, or sometimes with rain on the windows providing some atmosphere... I suppose this could be nice in a car though?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cheyenne said:


> Actually no I am scared it will distract me, I am a beginning driver I don't have that much confidence in my driving skills! I like my music in a quiet area yes, or sometimes with rain on the windows providing some atmosphere... I suppose this could be nice in a car though?


Well I have been driving for decades and music is my best driving companion because it does not distract me. But get a passenger in there talking to me and I am likely to just keep driving, miss my turns, etc. I cannot focus on where I am going and talk at the same time.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Going to be 26 in November


----------



## Manxfeeder

Can we say it in dog years?


----------



## Jos

Manxfeeder said:


> Can we say it in dog years?


Why? To make it sound even worse ?:devil:

Okay then, I'm 350 dogyears old .....


----------



## Yoshi

BalalaikaBoy said:


> just turned 24 today. I feel ooooooooold


Happy Birthday! And I know what you mean, I'm turning 23 this year and feel "old" too. 
I think it's because time used to go by so slowly before I turned 18. I wanted so much to be 18 and I thought that day would never come. I still remember that day like it was yesterday and right after that, time started to go so incredibly fast!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

By my cat's vet's secret calculation formula I am 224 cat years old.

*I am getting older, and quickly. I didn't remember the formula correctly first time round.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Now the question is... who's the minor?


----------



## Antiquarian

Just turned 50 years old last week. Went to Dinner with family and waitress said that I looked 30. Later I looked in the mirror and came to the unhappy conclusion that she *definitely* was fishing for tips.


----------



## Krummhorn

I started out as a child ... now 67 and still going strong. 

Age is but a silly number that the government uses to figure out how much tax one owes. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am 5!  (decades, that is. )


----------



## ptr

I'm four years older then my dad was when he passed, every year I get is a bonus!

/ptr


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

I was born 100 years after Glazunov, Sibelius, Nielsen, Magnard, and Dukas.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Florestan said:


> I am 5!  (decades, that is. )


----------



## breakup

Clayton said:


> I like the age spread of this poll result!


Assuming that everyone is being honest about their age?


----------



## breakup

Clayton said:


> I like the age spread of this poll result!


And the 2 most numerous groups are just graduated looking for a job, and retired or close to retiring. People who might have a little extra time to waste, or spend, on a forum.


----------



## Cheyenne

I don't know why people would lie about their age on an anonymous poll :lol:


----------



## breakup

Cheyenne said:


> I don't know why people would lie about their age on an anonymous poll :lol:


I don't know why either, but I have been on forums where members have claimed to be older but posted like young children on a playground, swearing to impress the big kids.

PS, you might be just a bit too honest and practical for your own good.

You wanna buy a bridge?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Grizzled Ghost said:


> I was born 100 years after Glazunov, Sibelius, Nielsen, Magnard, and Dukas.


Well, happy 50th birthday year to you! It's also my mom's 50th birthday year.


----------



## Barbebleu

When I was 18 I decided that I was going to be immortal. I am now 66 and so far so good!!
Btw I don't smoke, have never taken drugs but I do like a little drink or two. That's the Scotsman in me I presume.


----------



## breakup

Barbebleu said:


> When I was 18 I decided that I was going to be immortal. I am now 66 and so far so good!!
> Btw I don't smoke, have never taken drugs but I do like a little drink or two. That's the Scotsman in me I presume.


A friend of mine sent me this,

"If you stop drinking wine, 
You won't live longer, 
It will just seem longer."


----------



## breakup

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, happy 50th birthday year to you! It's also my mom's 50th birthday year.


My 50th is long gone, but I think my son is coming up on his in a few years.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Barbebleu said:


> When I was 18 I decided that I was going to be immortal. I am now 66 and so far so good!!
> Btw I don't smoke, have never taken drugs *but I do like a little drink or two. That's the Scotsman in me* I presume.


Oh, so those inebriated folk I see in Preston of a Saturday night are all _*Scotsmen?*_


----------



## Barbebleu

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, so those inebriated folk I see in Preston of a Saturday night are all _*Scotsmen?*_


I'll bet some of them are or at the very least they have Scottish blood in them somewhere:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Poll: How old are you?Old enough to know better, but that wasn't enough to keep me from contracting pollio.


----------



## mtmailey

YES but i do not feel old that what matters to me
View attachment 73098


----------



## Proms Fanatic

breakup said:


> And the 2 most numerous groups are just graduated looking for a job, and retired or close to retiring. People who might have a little extra time to waste, or spend, on a forum.


The top 4 groups are all of a broadly similar size so I wouldn't agree with this hypothesis necessarily.


----------



## breakup

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, so those inebriated folk I see in Preston of a Saturday night are all _*Scotsmen?*_


Fortunately, Scotsmen don't have exclusive rights to being inebriated. Germans like beer and the Irish like whiskey, and I have both in me, but I had to give up the beer.


----------



## breakup

Proms Fanatic said:


> The top 4 groups are all of a broadly similar size so I wouldn't agree with this hypothesis necessarily.


Yes, but there are a few more responses now, than when I posted that observation.


----------



## Tristan

I'm 19 as of today 

I've been listening to classical music since I was 3. There are some young people who appreciate it  Though you might not figure that when you attend a classical concert around here lol


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Tristan said:


> I'm 19 as of today
> 
> I've been listening to classical music since I was 3. There are some young people who appreciate it  Though you might not figure that when you attend a classical concert around here lol


Following on from this comment, how old were others when they started listening to classical music?

I only started listening seriously to it when I was about 22 after I left university, I'm 27 now. I'd heard bits and bobs before then but never took any real interest in it.


----------



## Cosmos

Proms Fanatic said:


> Following on from this comment, how old were others when they started listening to classical music?
> 
> I only started listening seriously to it when I was about 22 after I left university, I'm 27 now. I'd heard bits and bobs before then but never took any real interest in it.


I think I was 14 when I started...first year of high school


----------



## Art Rock

I started when I was about 30.


----------



## Guest

On and off since I was...12ish? Bought my first classical albums when I was around that age. Bought them occasionally as a student, but didn't start listening to them to the exclusion of the pop/rock I'd accumulated until about 52ish.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Proms Fanatic said:


> Following on from this comment, how old were others when they started listening to classical music?


Younger than 7 years old for certain, but I don't remember exactly.

My dad got a stereo and started to buy classical music LP's when we lived in a flat, before moving when I was 7 to the house my parents still live in. At that point that's all he listened to. My mum's tastes were fairly limited (to Nana Mouskouri!) and I knew which side of the fence I was on. Poor mum!

No popular music of any sort was played in our household. I can remember hearing Mungo Jerry at a friend's house - he had a young, hip single mum and an older brother - and marvelling at this exotic thing. When my sibling and I discovered pop music for ourselves in 1973 I don't think mum and dad were surprised or disapproved but they did regard it as 'noise'. Mum called it 'yeah, yeah, yeah' music! :lol:

I came back to classical music as an undergraduate after a long love affair with other music forms: progressive rock, then punk, new wave, experimental rock, industrial noise music, modern jazz (tastes now shared with my son), some classic 60s rock (taste also shared with my daughter) etc.

Actually Brian Ferneyhough is a pussycat compared with some of the music I've listened to in the past!


----------



## Guest

Apart from an occasional one (eg Bartok's SQs) only within the last couple of years (so vaguely 53).


----------



## breakup

I can't remember not listening to, or wanting to listen to classical music, even though that was not shared with my parents.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

dogen said:


> Apart from an occasional one (eg Bartok's SQs) only within the last couple of years (so vaguely 53).


What did you used to listen to before? Do you remember what got you into Classical music at a relatively late age?


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Apart from an occasional one (eg Bartok's SQs) only within the last couple of years (so vaguely 53).


Same here - bits and pieces all my life, because classical music in bits and pieces was ubiquitous in the 1950s. But only in a serious way since reaching the big Six-O: because I took up the violin again.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I listened to some classical when I was in my 20s, then not again until several years ago (shortly before I joined this site). I have listened about 95%+ classical in the past couple years, mostly opera, oratorios, and Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> What did you used to listen to before? Do you remember what got you into Classical music at a relatively late age?


Mainly rock, with a side salad of jazz and blues. I accidentally got a radio and set it to Radio 3, for when pottering in the kitchen. I found I liked the CM more than expected so .....


----------



## bestellen

I started when I was 31.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

36... I don't feel old but tired!


----------



## geralmar

I remember when comic books were a dime.


----------



## Avey

Wait wait wait are we all actually saying our ages? Or just voting? I chose the latter and put this thread in my cerebral storage.

But totally interesting knowing the ages. It gives me perspective, even if I don't think it is warranted or fair. Just a different spin on the voice. Respect for the elders, really. Sorry, y'all probably hate that.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

'none of the above'


----------



## Harmonie

26... Getting closer to 27. Darn, can't believe that at all.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm trying to work out who the other people my age are...


----------



## isorhythm

30

Always liked classical music, but got really into it as a teenager.


----------



## Dim7

It's a two digit number.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Dim7 said:


> It's a two digit number.


so we're talking about IQs now


----------



## breakup

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> so we're talking about IQs now


You'rs or theirs?


----------



## breakup

My age is 68, firmly in the senior citizens. My IQ is well over 100. My first wife had an IQ of 140, and I never felt inferior to her.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I'm 57.

No idea what my IQ is. 

I started listening to classical music "seriously" thirteen years ago.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm 57.
> 
> No idea what my IQ is.


You add five to your chronological age and then divide by 2.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> You add five to your chronological age and then divide by 2.


Oh dear.

Arithmetic is not my strong point.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Arithmetic is not my strong point.


Well that's probably just because of your subterranean IQ !!!

(and of course your BMI is Age/3 x Star sign)


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> *Well that's probably just because of your subterranean IQ !!!*
> 
> (and of course your BMI is Age/3 x Star sign)


That'll be it./////////////////////


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Arithmetic is not my strong point.


There are 3 kinds of people in the world. 
Those who are good at math.

And those who are not.


----------



## breakup

I have heard that a musical background will help a child's intellectual development, and I believe that classical music is the best, but that's just my own idea.


----------

